# Friday Happy Hour on the Elizabeth River



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Friday Happy Hour on the Elizabeth River
Launched at the ramp at 430p to a swift outgoing tide. It was sunny and warm with calm winds (to start). There was plenty of boat traffic so I stayed on the shallows drifting the 1/4oz jig and Gulp! A few up and down drifts by "Ace's House" produced not a single hit. At 500, I finally got a hit and boated a 16" spec.
The boat traffic died so I took out the 3/8 jig and worked the deeper holes on the channel. Still nothing. A few hits that took the tails of the lure but nothing big. At this point the winds turned up a notch from the NE and made the paddle west an easy one with the wind and current but the paddle back was brutal.
At 530, Happy Hour started for the specs. I had switched back to the 1/4 oz jig and made a drift and immediately got bowed. She was a healthy fat 18" with some great shoulders to put up a fight on my med-light 7' rod/reel setup. Threw it back in and made about 10 paddle strokes until I got hit again. Another 17" fighter landed. I continued to make 2 more 100 yard drifts and boated 2 specs per drift. They were between 16"-17". These last few fish, I had switched from the Gulp! to the Bass Assassin with the same results. But it was Happy Hour for the specs so anything swimming was free game to them.
Got to the boat ramp at 600 and left them biting.

chest2headandglassy.blogspot.com


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty werk Albie. The drums @ Sandbridge are happy one less bait will NOT be in the water this Fall..lol


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Pretty Work Man love to fish up there, used to fish the Ditch when it was a secret back in the 90's..Good Stuff.. JAM


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Which end of the river are you fishing ?? I live in Hickory and fish the Elizabeth from the locks to the mouth and it's good from end to end.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

jay b said:


> Which end of the river are you fishing ?? I live in Hickory and fish the Elizabeth from the locks to the mouth and it's good from end to end.


Yes, same area - between the locks and shy of the steel bridge.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work and great read. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

That's my HOOD!!!!!! Been getting a few 2-3 pounders in the mornings for a few weeks!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

red_fish said:


> That's my HOOD!!!!!! Been getting a few 2-3 pounders in the mornings for a few weeks!


What yak are you in? I'm in an orange Trident 13. I'll be out there at least one of these weekday mornings this week.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The TKAA tourney is this Saturday but I've got a couple of guys from work that are just getting into yak fishing that want to try it on Sunday, might see you out there.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Is Chesapeake Yachts open to launching yaks now?


----------

